# Two posters meet on August 23rd



## lavandula

It all started with a compliment by the charmer, srschirm, in SAS's compliment thread..followed by a private message by lavandula which she had wanted to thank srschirm! 

Time slowly led them to summer where they composed lengthy private messages to each other which soon led to conversations on Skype and long night talks on the phone..


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Go on...opcorn


----------



## Cam1

Details?


----------



## gunner21




----------



## srschirm

They grew ever closer, and decided to become a couple. They eventually planned a plane trip for srschirm to visit lavandula on August 23. It was everything they imagined and more...what's next in their story?

It's all thanks to this forum. SAS, you win the internet!


----------



## laura024

Yay SAS love stories.


----------



## Cam1

srschirm said:


> They grew ever closer, and decided to become a couple. They eventually planned a plane trip for srschirm to visit lavandula on August 23. It was everything they imagined and more...what's next in their story?
> 
> It's all thanks to this forum. SAS, you win the internet!


YES! Happy for both of you.


----------



## gunner21

Awww you guys....I never cry


----------



## Consider

Muy cute


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Grats!


----------



## srschirm

Thanks y'all!! We are marveling at the support, it really means a lot and is making us smile!


----------



## gunner21

Post a pic of you two together!


----------



## srschirm

gunner21 said:


> Post a pic of you two together!


We just might do that


----------



## tbyrfan

:heart


----------



## lavandula

Ahh, thank you everyone! Really appreciate all the comments. 

Here is a pic of us on the ferris wheel!


----------



## srschirm

tbyrfan said:


> :heart


 Haha funny you should comment! You and Arnie provided inspiration in an older thread.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

lavandula said:


> Ahh, thank you everyone! Really appreciate all the comments.
> 
> Here is a pic of us on the ferris wheel!












Congrats guys!


----------



## tbyrfan

srschirm said:


> Haha funny you should comment! You and Arnie provided inspiration in an older thread.


Glad we could help :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Ahhh you guys are adorable! ^_^


----------



## pineapplebun

lavandula said:


> Here is a pic of us on the ferris wheel!












Aww that's so adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

:clap :clap :clap Hope it works out for you two...


----------



## lavandula

Aww, thank you guys!!


----------



## srschirm

I'm feeling special over here!


----------



## Jesuszilla

Pennsylvania to Ohio isn't a bad drive. Congrats to the bith of


----------



## srschirm

Jesuszilla said:


> Pennsylvania to Ohio isn't a bad drive. Congrats to the bith of


Not bad at all, thank you!


----------



## lavandula

Jesuszilla said:


> Pennsylvania to Ohio isn't a bad drive. Congrats to the bith of


Thank you! Yeah, it could be worse.


----------



## Just Lurking

Ahhh, happy for you guys


----------



## Miyu

your story just turned my absolutely miserable evening into a good one.  it made me smile. so happy for you two!!!


----------



## lavandula

Hahah, thank you guys! All this support means a lot to the both of us. 



Miyu said:


> your story just turned my absolutely miserable evening into a good one.  it made me smile. so happy for you two!!!


Wow, glad our story turned your evening around and made you smile! Thank you!

And feel better, Miyu.


----------



## arnie

So when do we get SAS babies? :time


----------



## FunkyFedoras

Oh my gosh!!! Adorable!! happy for you two! I'm so new to SAS love stories but can't wait to find out about some more.


----------



## scum

SAS imitates life, again.

:clap


----------



## srschirm

Wow yes we are quite flattered. Nice to have so much support! I also wish it gives people on here some hope for themselves!


----------



## AlchemyFire

Aw, this is so cute ^-^


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I ****ted my pants.


----------



## Nutcase

srschirm said:


> They grew ever closer, and decided to become a couple. They eventually planned a plane trip for srschirm to visit lavandula on August 23. It was everything they imagined and more...what's next in their story?
> 
> It's all thanks to this forum. SAS, you win the internet!


Lol - it's mad when that happens. SAS helped me quite a bit as well  In fact, she's living in my apartment.


----------



## Orb

Really nice to hear, congrats! :clap


----------



## power2theweak

:clap Awww...Congrats!!! :clap Best of luck to you both! I met my boyfriend on here, too.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Aww, congrats.  I love how this place is able to bring people closer together. I wish you all the luck and happiness in the world.


----------



## rosecolored

You guys are so cute together! I'm happy for you.


----------



## DaveCan

Very pleased for you both Katherine and Stan! And you look really happy and good together! SAS was the reason Sherry (Sherbear) and I met too, and we've been together a few months now and are very happy also  Much luck and best wishes to you both for all good things!


----------



## lavandula

Wow, so nice to see how this place helped a lot of you guys too! Thanks for all the support and kind words, everyone.  

And Dave, I'm always happy to hear about how you and Sherry are doing.  So happy for you guys and best wishes for you both as well!!


----------



## farfegnugen

Awesome, congrats.


----------



## srschirm

Glad to hear about you and Sherry, Dave! I've heard you're a pretty rad guy! And yes, thank you all!


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

I admire you guys. I'm like shaking in nervousness imagining what you guys must have been feeling. :afr


----------



## Joe

Hopefully you'll have a long and happy life together


----------



## srschirm

yukikodunkzone said:


> I admire you guys. I'm like shaking in nervousness imagining what you guys must have been feeling. :afr


 Thanks! It was interesting...we had been talking for a while and we had an idea of how it would go...and for me the weekend went basically exactly like I had planned it. We were "good nervous" at the airport but it soon got really comfortable. It was all we were hoping for and more.


----------



## Scorpio90

wow, hyper cute <3 Glad that u've already found your happiness source <3


----------



## ineverwipe

Congrats! You two look happy


----------



## diamondheart89

Congratulations.


----------



## fumimarie

Congrats to both of you and many years of happiness!


----------



## power2theweak

Update?


----------



## FortuneAndFame

And here was me thinking the SAS compliment thread was a completely pointless thread.


----------



## power2theweak

power2theweak said:


> :clap Awww...Congrats!!! :clap Best of luck to you both! I met my boyfriend on here, too.


We are now married!!!


----------



## apx24

srschirm said:


> They grew ever closer, and decided to become a couple. They eventually planned a plane trip for srschirm to visit lavandula on August 23. It was everything they imagined and more...what's next in their story?
> 
> It's all thanks to this forum. SAS, you win the internet!


aww congratulations you two!  What was the compliment that you posted that led to this?


----------



## Steve123

One of these SAS love stories is going to be made into a rom-com one day.


----------



## srschirm

FortuneAndFame said:


> And here was me thinking the SAS compliment thread was a completely pointless thread.


I know, totally worth it!


----------



## srschirm

So we got together for Christmas and had a blast! She flew down to my hometown of Myrtle Beach and we spent a few days together. We played sports, went to the beach, went shopping, cooked, and shared some passionate kisses. We're currently planning on seeing each other as early as late February, but we have an Easter trip planned for sure. Gamsahamnida (thank you in Korean) for the support!


----------



## lavandula

apx24 said:


> aww congratulations you two!  What was the
> compliment that you posted that led to this?


Right here! http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f34/compliment-the-person-above-you-77110/index521.html

and thank you!!


----------



## peach123

lavandula said:


> Ahh, thank you everyone! Really appreciate all the comments.
> 
> Here is a pic of us on the ferris wheel!


I love these success stories that happen when people meet here on SAS, you guys look GREAT together!!!! Congratulations on meeting each other, you both look so happy!!!!!


----------



## peach123

DaveCan said:


> Very pleased for you both Katherine and Stan! And you look really happy and good together! SAS was the reason Sherry (Sherbear) and I met too, and we've been together a few months now and are very happy also  Much luck and best wishes to you both for all good things!


Congratulations to you DaveCan and Sherbear for you both meeting on SAS!!!! I think that this is what SAS needs for people on here to meet one another!!!


----------



## peach123

power2theweak said:


> We are now married!!!


Congratulations power2theweak to you and your husband!!! SAS has a lot of success stories and that is GREAT!!!!


----------



## srschirm

Yeah it's still unbelievable to me really...to find someone as great as lavandula is. It takes a lot of patience but it can happen.


----------



## Andrew4

srschirm said:


> Yeah it's still unbelievable to me really...to find someone as great as lavandula is. It takes a lot of patience but it can happen.


I met the love of my life on this website and I know exactly how you feel! Nearing 10 months later and I still can't believe it.

You two look great together. Congrats, best of luck, and here's to you! *Raises glass*


----------



## Cam1

Glad to see this is still going well


----------



## milina

What a beautiful story. Congratulations!!!


----------



## ineverwipe

Cute. Congrats you two


----------



## prettyful

wow! cute story and nice looking couple!


----------



## harrison

What a cute couple - congratulations you guys!


----------



## fcmallari02

Nice ! Congrats


----------



## lavandula

Thank you so much everyone!!  It's nice to hear stories from everyone as well, and congrats!!


----------



## srschirm

lavandula said:


> Thank you so much everyone!!  It's nice to hear stories from everyone as well, and congrats!!


Happy Valentine's Day dear! :teeth


----------



## power2theweak




----------



## DaveCan

Haven't been on here in a long time. How are things going for you guys nowadays ?


----------



## srschirm

DaveCan said:


> Haven't been on here in a long time. How are things going for you guys nowadays ?


Wow I just randomly happened to see you responded to this thread. Unfortunately, it ended last August...thanks for asking, Dave.


----------



## DaveCan

srschirm said:


> Wow I just randomly happened to see you responded to this thread. Unfortunately, it ended last August...thanks for asking, Dave.


Sorry to hear that and all the best.


----------



## nubly

Bummer  long distance relationships are tough.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Very interesting.


----------



## Notgoingout

Oh no! Still at least you met someone on here and went to meet them! Unlucky but it's nice to know people on here can meet!


----------



## srschirm

Thanks for the support guys, I need it. LOL.


----------



## power2theweak

srschirm said:


> Wow I just randomly happened to see you responded to this thread. Unfortunately, it ended last August...thanks for asking, Dave.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## srschirm

power2theweak said:


> Sorry to hear that.


Thanks a lot...it really sucks, but what can you do?


----------



## macky

srschirm said:


> Thanks a lot...it really sucks, but what can you do?


True. Sorry to hear it didn't work out. Wishing you both the best though.


----------



## theinsomniac

I'm literally smiling away while going through this thread. You guys give me hope <3

edit: just read the later posts. I'm sorry to hear it didnt work out


----------



## srschirm

theinsomniac said:


> I'm literally smiling away while going through this thread. You guys give me hope <3
> 
> edit: just read the later posts. I'm sorry to hear it didnt work out


LOL, thanks! Yeah it gave me hope too. I know there is someone as great as her out there, now I just have to find her.


----------



## SummerRae

Reunite! I can't handle that it's over ;(


----------

